# I won't be cured of SA until I have dityy dirty sesssss



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

this is my new theory cough excuse cough. Now all I have to do is find a lady. This might take 15 years with my social retardation. My future is so bright!!! weeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It doesn't change anything.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't think it's the act of having sex that will make you cured of SA, but if you're having dirty sex then you have cured yourself to the point that you are able to ask out a woman casually, and be confident and flirty and socially smooth enough to gain her trust and affection to the point where you two would be having sex. So I guess in a way, once you're having dirty sex, then you are (mostly) cured of SA.

It's kind of different for women, as it is possible to have severe SA yet still manage to have sex, so the quality and quantity of one's sex life doesn't tell you much about a woman's SA level.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, maybe SA in the bedroom.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

mserychic said:


> It doesn't change anything.


Correct.



vincebs said:


> I don't think it's the act of having sex that will make you cured of SA, but if you're having dirty sex then you have cured yourself to the point that you are able to ask out a woman casually, and be confident and flirty and socially smooth enough to gain her trust and affection to the point where you two would be having sex. So I guess in a way, once you're having dirty sex, then you are (mostly) cured of SA.


Not really.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Could you explain why, or explain a specific case involving a guy with SA?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: I won't be cured of SA until I have dityy dirty sess*



mserychic said:


> It doesn't change anything.


 :agree


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

vincebs said:


> Could you explain why, or explain a specific case involving a guy with SA?


SA is not sex anxiety, it is social anxiety. That, and there are different levels of SA. There are tons of guys with SA who are not virgins.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

PGVan said:


> vincebs said:
> 
> 
> > Could you explain why, or explain a specific case involving a guy with SA?
> ...


Yup. I don't think you need smooth moves. Ideally you can just be yourself, and things will click.

It also helps if _she _has SA...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Giving/receiving views of the ceiling does NOT cure SA. It wouldn't even be a temporary fix.
The issue is relating as the source - it has nothing to do with the horizontal mambo!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

PGVan said:


> vincebs said:
> 
> 
> > Could you explain why, or explain a specific case involving a guy with SA?
> ...





millenniumman75 said:


> Giving/receiving views of the ceiling does NOT cure SA. It wouldn't even be a temporary fix.
> The issue is relating as the source - it has nothing to do with the horizontal mambo!


HAHAHA, you guys are cracking me up...so true though.
Sex is not the answer.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Man, some of you take things too seriously...

Dave, give me a couple of months. If all goes well with this new guy, I should be able to conclude whether dirty sesssss cures SA


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

If I remember the last time I did it (which is really really long time ago)....it does, for about 1 hour afterwards until the euphoria runs out.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, it does help me forget myself which is a good thing...only a temporary thing though.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> Giving/receiving views of the ceiling does NOT cure SA. It wouldn't even be a temporary fix.
> The issue is relating as the source - it has nothing to do with the horizontal mambo!


Horizontal mambo??

MM75 I have to hand to you, you do come up with some interesting euphemisms. :lol


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

BCdude said:


> Strength said:
> 
> 
> > If I remember the last time I did it (which is really really long time ago)....it does, for about 1 hour afterwards until the euphoria runs out.
> ...


And the endorphins strike again :teeth


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

davemason2k said:


> This might take 15 years with my social retardation. My future is so bright!!! weeeeeeeeeee


LOL! this cracked me up. I'm in the same boat. We aint getting any younger either


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

even guys with SA need filthy dirty "OMG WHAT ARE YOU DOING???" sex


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Sex is good!!! :yes


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

PATIENT: I have social anxiety
DOCTOR: Do one prostitute and see me in a month.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sex doesnt do a thing for my SA


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: re: I won't be cured of SA until I have dityy dirty sess*



workman said:


> PATIENT: I have social anxiety
> DOCTOR: Do one prostitute and see me in a month.


:lol If only it _were _that easy!


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

-


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: re: I won't be cured of SA until I have dityy dirty sess*



Nicolay said:


> workman said:
> 
> 
> > PATIENT: I have social anxiety
> ...


 :lol :lol


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: re: I won't be cured of SA until I have dityy dirty sess*



workman said:


> PATIENT: I have social anxiety
> DOCTOR: Do one prostitute and see me in a month.


haha

I think it is different for men and women. Afterwards, men usually get a temporary boost of confidnce, women feel more relaxed and cheery.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: I won't be cured of SA until I have dityy dirty sess*



Strength said:


> workman said:
> 
> 
> > PATIENT: I have social anxiety
> ...


or the guy hopes she feels relaxed and cheery


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: I won't be cured of SA until I have dityy dirty sess*



Gumaro said:


> Strength said:
> 
> 
> > workman said:
> ...


The guy hopes she didn't fake it.


----------



## Ed_Norton (Apr 26, 2007)

Trust me, sex doesn't solve anything. I used to think the same too, but it runs much deeper than that.

In ways, sex has made my SA a bit worse...


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

You should be getting all the play you can handle, Ed.


----------



## wormywyrm (Jun 10, 2007)

I think it would help, not because of the actual act of sex, but just knowing someones willing to have sex with me :um . 

It would at least relieve depression for some people, just knowing that someone cares about you and is interested in you, and for some of us SA is linked to our feelings of depression, and sex could at least relieve that by putting us in a good mood.

Whenever I am in a good mood (usually from small triumphs over SA) my SA practically disappears and suddenly I feel so silly remembering how much I worried about everything. Usually it lasts up until I go for a while without social contact (like if I spend a few hours at home alone, which is easily every night), maybe because being alone gives me time to go over what happened that day in my head over and over until I realize all the mistakes I made and how foolish I sounded/looked, which is all part of the SA, but :sigh


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: re: I won't be cured of SA until I have dityy dirty sess*

...


----------

